# Snowmass/Steamboat/Telluride/Sun Valley



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Steamboat if it has snow and you know where to go is really fun. If you don't know where to go it can suck as that mountain is flat. Also at that time of the year there's usually a cold snap that can get down into the negative 40's. The town is full of closet homosexual cowboys so watch out if they try to unbutton your mutton.


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Steamboat if it has snow and you know where to go is really fun. If you don't know where to go it can suck as that mountain is flat. Also at that time of the year there's usually a cold snap that can get down into the negative 40's. The town is full of closet homosexual cowboys so watch out if they try to unbutton your mutton.



Hahahh that made me laugh. But anyways steamboat is a great mountain if it has snow. I suggest you stay away from walys world because it is very crowded and the snow will be gone soon there. Go to the west side of the mountain. There is some nice terrain there and some beautiful trees. The backside ( morningside ) can also be nice but it is a short run.


----------



## snwbrddreams (Aug 2, 2010)

I liked Steamboat. We had pretty nice snow while I was out there. I do worry the mountain is a little more flat than I'd like though. It's been several years since I've been out there but I don't remember there being a lot of steep real challenging runs. The powder was great though and some good tree runs.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I don't think Sun Valley is very impressive, it's more of a place where Miffy and Chip can meet Barbie and Ken, take 2 runs, then look glamorous in their $5000 clothes at the lodge bar.


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> I don't think Sun Valley is very impressive, it's more of a place where Miffy and Chip can meet Barbie and Ken, take 2 runs, then look glamorous in their $5000 clothes at the lodge bar.


Unless the man loves park. Read an article saying that they are dedicating a huge section to just park.


----------



## snwbrddreams (Aug 2, 2010)

Sun Valley was my last choice anyway for pretty much the same reason. I was out there several years ago during the summer and got the impression is was more a place to go to be seen and do some shopping more than anything. But since I'd never boarded there I didn't want to knock it off the list just yet.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'll say this Snowmass is sick it has park, groomers, hike to terrain, and the pass is good at 3 other mountains that you can access with the bus. I had a lot of fun down there a few years back riding out the gate in Hanging Valley. Plus they filmed Aspen Extreme there!


----------



## snwbrddreams (Aug 2, 2010)

*Telluride*

I've decided on Telluride. I've wanted to check out Telluride for awhile and I had a couple people say nothing but good things about the resort. Sounds like it'll be uncrowded so few lift lines to deal with and the condos we’re staying in look really nice. Any tips on Telluride, places to check out on and off the mountain?


----------



## unfmoose (Jun 23, 2009)

snwbrddreams said:


> I've decided on Telluride. I've wanted to check out Telluride for awhile and I had a couple people say nothing but good things about the resort. Sounds like it'll be uncrowded so few lift lines to deal with and the condos we’re staying in look really nice. Any tips on Telluride, places to check out on and off the mountain?


That was my "home" resort for 3 of the last 4 seasons. I didn't get any sort of a pass there last year due to their price increase, but I did volunteer for the world cup and got some riding in there anyway. The snow should be great in mid February. 

Since you like blue groomers, check out prospect bowl, really fun blue and green groomers, and lots of trees to get into. For black groomers, the plunge and revelation bowl are awesome. Lots of trees to ride around the plunge too. They changed all the lifts from numbers to names, and I don't remember many names, but lift 5 is good for blue groomers as well, but the lift 4, 5, and 6 pods get tracked up first on a powder day. If you get one, head to the plunge or prospect. I think revelation gets tracked up pretty quick too.


----------



## nagle007 (Jan 22, 2011)

.


----------

